# Is this abnormal when overclocking?



## test (Dec 13, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, I have the proud owner of the finest video specimen on this planet and with that, I wished to push this spectacle to it's FULL potential. 

Now here's the story. I easily overclocked this beast at 520/560 (PE speeds) with no problems, but being the speed demon that I am I wanted more. Am I mad? Maybe so, but that is beside the point. I went over stock X850 XT PE speeds of I believe 540/590 and only shortly after when I bumped up my core speed to 550 my computer *gasp* FROZE.

My question, is it normal for my card to freeze my computer if I push it too far? I was under the impression that you would get a ton of artifacts and such and not be stable overall, but not freeze if I haven't even gone 100 MHz over.

BTW, this is a VisionTek Xtasy X800 XT. My other specs are as follows: AMD64 3800+, 1 GB RAM, AsusAV8 Deluxe etc.


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 13, 2004)

Usually you have to be running something graphics intensive for your pc to lock up. When you over do it, the card stops responding to graphics driver commands, VPU recover kicks in and resets everything. In your case, I wud think that you've pushed it too far, or maybe you don't have sufficient cooling. Try not to go so far ok? If I had your card, I'll be looking after it as if she's my kid... sigh~


----------



## test (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, all I had was artifact scan running...and that usually brings my card temperature up further than even most modern games such as HL2.


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 14, 2004)

I had the same experience once, but dats with a 9800PRO. Overheating can cause lockups, so if you still want to push it, maybe invest in custom cooling?


----------

